

Bayesianism Not Banned in Britain - tqgupta
http://cscs.umich.edu/~crshalizi/weblog/821.html

======
waqf
I agree with the author that Bayes' rule was not applied in this case, but I
don't see why, in principle, a likelihood ratio couldn't be presented to the
jury and weighed by them in combination with other evidence.

------
lurker17
Weird, that's the second HN post in a week that included the Radio Yerevan
story. What's the likelihood and our posterior probability of that?

